# Clutch



## stuckinglue900

Haven't been on for a long time but a build up of problems has forced my hand, being disabled means my TT is my key to freedom from home. I have a 2002 225, recently the clutch pedal disengaged from the push rod (correct name unknown) that the pedal pushes leaving the pedal flat on the floor. The AA guy sorted it but he was flummoxed as to how it could of come off the clutch pedal, however all good, problem fixed. In the past 2 weeks my clutch has slipped 3 times on acceleration, last night slipping in 5 th gear for a second, rev counter shooting into the red, for a second. It left a foul burning smell. From what little I've read it may not mean my clutch is gone but certainly a sign all is not well and despite paracetamol won't get better. Could anyone please advise what the problem is, what I need to do to fix it, not by me mind, what parts I need, hopefully second hand and likely cost. Anyone kind enough to reply please assume you are talking to a 5 year old so no words with more than 3 syllables lol and largely jargon free. Thank you.


----------

